# Finding a hypnotherapist for IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"HOW TO FIND A QUALIFIED HYPNOTIST Hypnosis is kind of like an empty syringe. Anybody can stick a needle into your body, and similarily, anybody can learn, in the space of half an hour, to induce a hypnotic state in another person. Hypnosis in itself, though, does not help people with physical or psychological problems, anymore than sticking them with a hypodermic needle does. The benefits of hypnosis depend almost entirely on what is done after the hypnotic state has been induced that is, what is put into the "syringe", and this is what requires professional skill and specialized knowledge and training. Hypnosis has many non-clinical uses. It can be of use in improving your golf game, helping you relax, or enhancing your creativity. If you are seeking psychotherapeutic or medical benefits from hypnosis, however, it is important to choose your hypnotist carefully.Hypnosis is not restricted or regulated by law in many states in the U.S. This is a cause for great concern to many health professionals who use hypnosis. It means that any kind of person, regardless of education, training or experience can, and does, offer you hypnosis services. Hypnosis is sometimes misused, either deliberately or, more often, due to incompetence. It is essential that you take care to find a properly qualified and educated professional to conduct medical or psychological hypnosis. A self-proclaimed "hypnotherapist", often found through the yellow pages, may not have any formal education in mental health or psychotherapy. A "professional hypnotist", by the same token, means nothing more than a person who hypnotizes people for money. Furthermore, most hypnosis certificates and vanity titles such as C. Ht. "certified hypnotherapist" have little or no bearing on the quality of a hypnotist or give indications of his or her qualifications to treat health problems.. There are two good guidelines for finding a qualified clinical hypnotist:1. The only people qualified to treat your mental or physical problems with hypnosis, are those who are also qualified to treat the same problems without hypnosis. Therefore you need to look for proper and accepted clinical degrees, specialties in the particular area relevant to your problem. More importantly, find out whether the person is a state-licensed health professional. This is important because each state regulated who is qualified through education and training to practice each area of clinical work. The only exception to this is if you are referred directly by a clinician to a hypnotherapist for a specific purpose. 2. Look for a person who is a member of one of the two reputable national organizations of professionals in clinical hypnosis. These are the American Society for Clinical Hypnosis and the Society for Clinical and Experimental Hypnosis ASCH. Both organizations restrict their membership to qualified and properly licensed professionals, provide training of high quality, and require their members to adhere to ethics codes that dictate proper uses of clinical hypnosis. You can write to ASCH enclosing a stamped, self-addressed envelope and get a list to practicing members of the society in your area. Their address is:The American Society of Clinical Hypnosis130 East Elm Court, Suite 201Roselle, IL 60172""The Palsson ProtocolAlthough hypnosis treatment has been found highly effective in the treatment of IBS in several research studies to date, the exact length and nature of the treatment varies considerably depending on the clinicians conducting the treatment. *It has become clear that some clinicians who are using highly individualized treatment approaches which deviate significantly from the empirically tested methods for example, use insight-oriented hypnotherapy approach, which is generally neither necessary nor advisable with this condition sometimes achieve much less progress and lower success rate, and may even cause exacerbation of symptoms.* For this reason, it is advisable that clinicians adhere to the kind of methods which have been repeatedly demonstrated to have high success rate in empirical studies, such as Whorwell et al's 1984, 1987 gut-directed hypnotherapy or the Palsson et al's 1997, 2000 protocol. In order to faciliate the availability of hypnosis treatment for IBS in the U.S, the fully standardized seven-session treatment protocol tested by Palsson, Whitehead et al. in their studies achieving over 80% success rate in both studies is provided without charge to any clinicians who are licensed by their state as health professionals and are properly qualified to conduct hypnosis treatment for medical problems.Qualified clinicians are encouraged to e-mail us for permission to use the Protocol in their practice. IBS sufferers who are seeking hypnosis treatment for their IBS problem may be able to find a clinician using the protocol in their geographical area by consulting the ever-growing nationwide clinician list. Otherwise, it is often possible for people with IBS to find a licensed health professional in the surrounding community who is trained in hypnosis and are willing to obtain and use the standardized protocol." http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSprotocol.html


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

would chrisgeorge qualify, eric? I think this whole episode began with your saying he wasn't qualified, if I remember correctly.Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

Wouldn't you qualify, Tom?(I almost feel like starting a "scoreboard" thread to keep track of you two.....







)Let's see.... who's ahead today?While you guys are playfully bantering here, I am enjoying the entertainment....


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think eric might have said I don't know enough about IBS and he has said that psychologists don't know IBS and hypnosis but I'm trying to remedy that situation. He seems to assume that psychologists would use an inappropriate treatment but hasn't read Blanchard who I would consider an authority and I would follow the guidelines he suggests as should any licensed psychologist. What I am referring to here though is that at one point he publically questioned chrisgeorge's credentials and as he explained the process for NGH it looks to me like chrisgorge would qualify under the guidelines eric posted here and I was asking whether or not he agreed with that. I don't think chrisgeorge would mind answering.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Guys,I'm not even going to bother replying to the thread, other than to say: when looking for a hypnotherapist, make sure they have an understanding of the problem you're seeing them for ( IBS or anything else ); make sure they atleast belong to an association that encourages and promotes continual educational studies in hypnosis; make sure that you have "rapport" or a feeling of trust with that person you're seeing as this is very important. Don't be swayed by inflated degrees such as Master Hypnotists, Doctors of Clinical Hypnosis, while they exist, most hypnosis associations put no stock into them. And if we don't, why should you?Finally, the ASCH guideline is self serving. Everyone should be aware that there's a battle currently brewing beween the psychologist and hypnotist community on the exclusive claim in using hypnosis. Its like this writer saying that any publication of research articles should only be done by qualified researchers working within a research community. That would probably eliminate three quarters of this board.So lets all move on and drop this bickering as it does no one any good.Gandi once said, if you want to find yourself, lose yourself in the service of others.Please no replies to this post as we're all sick of them!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"The only people qualified to treat your mental or physical problems with hypnosis, are those who are also qualified to treat the same problems without hypnosis. Therefore you need to look for proper and accepted clinical degrees, specialties in the particular area relevant to your problem. "


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

good point, eric. I think Dr. Bolen would agree that the same applies to CBT where another battle is brewing, but like Chris said, let's move on.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Then lets continue the thinking for the salvation of this forum.Any hypnosis questions should be answered by a practising hypnotist.Any psychology questions should be answered by a licensed psychologist.Any research information should be provided by a researcher working in a medical or school of higher learning (University).There, that should finish this forum, wouldn't you think?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually I would prefer reversing your formula, Chris. this forum should be for sufferers and modersted by sufferers and nobody should be pretending to be an expert. maybe clinical questions could be referred to a clinical specialist like you describe and I think Dr. bolen mgt be agreable to doing this for CBT. You are right that hypnosis questions should be referred to a specialist with clinical ackground but I'm pretty sure MIke doesn't hae the time or interest. maybe I can ask Melissa or someone can ask Susan Beck? i think the moderator here should be someone who suffers from IBS and maybe has benefitted from one or the other treatment discussed. but it does look like it needs to be someone who can hold down the volume on arguments. i don't by the way have a problem with eric continuing to do this. I think he could be helpful to others.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

FYIToday, according to Anne Brown, Michael Mahoney's P.A., " Shawn Case is as far as I know, our web site developer. I am certain he does not speak for Michael Mahoney in any other matters". With regard to the ASCH guidelines that Eric refers to ,membership into the ASCH is restricted to having: an M.D., D.D.S., D.M.D., D.O., or a PhD., or an equivalent degree (eg Ed.D or D.S.W.) with psychology as the major study. Doctoral students in medicine and psychology will be accepted. Plus a Doctorate from a University or College accredited by its appropriate regional accrediting body.Therefore, what Eric is saying ( and I disagree) is that Mike is not qualified to treat IBS clients, according to the ASCH guidelines.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'm pretty sure Mike is qualified to treat IBS. he's been doing it for years in hospitals and I assume he has other qualifications besides the hypnosis credentials. If you think this should be made clear for the people here, eric or I can ask him.nut, as you say, let's get on with it and worry about this forum.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Bada,This is not about Mike or his tapes, its about Eric and his constant attacks on certain members that visit this forum - this writer being one.I'm tired on Eric trying to impose his guidelines on issues he has no knowledge about. I know for a fact that it will be dealt with soon. I agree, that this forum should be moderated by somebody with some knowledge on CBT and Hypnosis and recommend that we find that person soon, before this forum falls apart.Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Even though I have no credentials whatsoever, I feel this bb is available for me to comment as long as I identify myself as not being an expert and only offer my own personal experiences and opinions.I think Eric is a valuable bb member and moderator with a tremendous passion for wanting to help people. His first-hand experience with helping people to feel better using Mahoney's program is a fact. He isn't perfect, but then again neither is any one of us perfect. I think Bada Shanren is a caring doctor whose research, insight and experience is invaluable.... even if he does have UA and FP (truth be told, I think we all have it).I think ChrisGeorge is a refreshing and inspirational asset to the bb.... who might need to expand horizons on occasion to be commensurate with his experience as a hypnotherapist.... but it might be prudent for all of us to expand our horizons a bit.So if everyone here can agree to be a team player, overlook each other's faux pas and strive to make their own contributions more valuable, I don't see where there is a problem anymore.I also vote for Marilyn to help Eric moderate this forum. Her assistance on this forum has been invaluable. Her kindness deeply appreciated. Actually, she's really been helping to moderate all along, just has never been given the appropriate designation. I know that Mike would also vote for her....







I just want to remain a sufferer who has used the Mahoney program, benefited greatly from it, and offer my experiences to others considering trying the program. From personal experience I also want to interject that I think regression therapy is a mistake for patient/clients with IBS.Now here's a play on words just for fun:Eric might be full of BS (Bada Shanren)Bada Shanren might be full of E-thusiasm (Eric)ChrisGeorge might be full of both BS and EEssenceTries might be full of BES...t intentions







Smiling is much better for our souls and our guts.E*


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Evie,I think the best of you but to be honest, what this BB needs is an impartial moderator. One that has no financial ties to the advertisers on this BB. Anything else would be self-serving.Best in healthChris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think we should move on as I've said. I don't agree with Chris that the moderator needs to be an expert on hypnosis or CBT. I don't have any hard feelings toward eric and I am tired of this being seen as a 'fight' between the two of us. We do disagree on some things but as I've said many times before we agree on 90% of things. somehow we don't seem to be able to disagree without it being turned into a fight. I also don't think that jeff should be forced to deal with this as he's got more important things to worry about and I agreed to not disagree with eric for awhile. I don't think eric should step down and I certainly don't want to take his place. On the other hand I think readers of the forum should have some say in who they want as moderator. Even though he owns the bb my experience in the past is that he tries to keep bb members happy.Bada


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I don't believe you seem to get it Chris. Did you look to see where the above information came form in the first place, I certainly hope you recgonzie who Dr Palsson is in regards to HT and IBS!!!"Eric trying to impose his guidelines on issues he has no knowledge about"THEY ARE NOT MY GUIDELINES! THEY ARE FROM THE EXPERTS!It is perfectly acceptable for me to qoute it and put the link there!!!I believe you need to learn more about the internet as well.Mike is already established in IBS and Hypnotherapy and has been for many years now.Form the above which is from Dr Palsson's site one of the worlds leading experts on IBS and Hypnotherapy. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/ " *The only exception to this is if you are referred directly by a clinician to a hypnotherapist for a specific purpose* ."Gastroenterologists refer IBS patients to Mike, so he fits the description."Michael Mahoney holds a private practice in Cheshire England, and sees NHS National Health Service patients at Guardian Medical Centre, *and is also currently on staff as consultant therapist at Hollins Park hospital formerly Winwick Psychiatric Hospital working alongside psychiatrists and other health professionals, in occupational health.* He sees patients providing support for a wide range of mental health and physical conditions. He is also a service provider for BUPA British United Provident Association, which is the largest private health care organization in the UK. In addition, he is a Non-NHS (National Health Service Service Provider of Hypnotherapy Services.Michael earned his degrees in hypnotherapy in 1986, gaining his Masters in 1993. He attends on going professional development training. He is a member of the Hypnotherapy Association and Guild of Master Hypnotists, The British Council of Hypnotist Examiners, The British Hypnotherapy Association, and is an accredited member of the Hypnotherapy Register. He is a Trained Trainer of HoNoS - Health of the Nation outcome Scales, and a * member of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology* , *where he was an invited speaker to the PCSG Annual Scientific Meeting, 19th October 2001 Royal Academy of Arts in London speaking on: The Role of Gut Specific Hypnosis in Primary Care.* In 2001 he presented clinical evidence on the uses of hypnotherapy in the National Health Service to the NHS Priority Sub Setting Committee. He is also a member of the professional medical organization the International Functional Brain-Gut Research Group. Michael has also founded the UK Register of IBS therapists, with membership consisting of over 90 therapists UK ï¿½ wide.In 1996/1997 Michael was invited to conduct a Medical Research Project at NHS Medical Practice to examine the efficacy of hypnotherapy on the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome. *This research was financed by the NHS practice and reviewed by the NHS ethics commission.* Michael's private research work and patient trails conducted were submitted into the Guild of Health Writers Awards 1999. This work was "1 of 80 excellent examples" of orthodox medicine and complementary medicine working together in the United Kingdom cited in evidence given to the House of Lord Scientific Review of 2000.Michael Mahoney is one of the United Kingdom's leading clinical hypnotherapists in this field with professional experience since 1986. *His services are regularly used by gastroenterologists, doctors and other medical professionals.* Michael is an associate member of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology." Chris, I believe you need to worry more about your own credentials and treating IBS. I believe you don't have the experince personally. It is also with in any one's right to question what you do know and your experince.From your recent post to this bb."It wasn't until I joined this BB did I realized all the research that's being carried out - food intolerance, serotonin level activity and more. What I've learned is that IBS is much more complicated than we all realize." http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001607 I believe this shows you don't know IBS very well and even admit it.Some of us already realized how complicated it all is and have known this for years now.I don't use any methods on anyone! I am totally allow to post information from experts in regards to everything!"I know for a fact that it will be dealt with soon."This is what he is talking about and I think all should know about it at this point!"Eric,This email is to advise you that your recent personal attacks on this writer have been reviewed by a friend of mine, Mr. Tom Vernon. A lawyer with a private practise in California.Tom believe that there is sufficient evidence for slander. In discussing compensation, I've explained that your malicious comments have maligned the credentials for this writer and poisoned this writer's efforts at ever selling a commercial product to this group.Based upon the 20,000 registered members and with current cost of a IBS program running close to $100, we will be seeking costs of $1 million plus expenses, which is fair in this writer's mind.However, being a fair minded person and at the request of my lawyer to avoid unpleasantness this will bring, you can avoid this litigation by posting a SINCERE and APOLOGETIC retraction on your comments.In the body of your apology, you will state that you never intended to defame or malign the credentials of this writer and you apologize for all your comments and actions.That your comments were not based upon personal merits.It has been suggested that you be given a week, to July 18th to comply or seek legal representation. The apology will be posted in the General forum and the CBT & HT forum on the IBS group board as well as Heather's board, as you have sought the same damage there.I wish to avoid these proceedings but feel enough damage has been done to this writer's reputation to seek this suit. As well, you will refrain from publicly attacking this writer's credentials in the future on any Bulletin Board pertaining to IBS.I would ask that you govern yourself accordingly.Chris George C.Ht"However I have already made and apology to him if I misinterpretted his actions. I also asked him a second time what specific's he wanted retracted and he would not tell me.I have never attack his credentials as a hypnotherapist and have never said he was a bad one. I believe he has been here for a very short time however and wanted to come in as an expert on HT and IBS, which I believe he is not. I also believe coming in to this forum without a background on IBS and doing what he has been doing on this forum was wrong on his part. Hey but those are just my beliefs. I believe anyone can ask him what credentials he has to treat IBS, because just being a hypnotherapist is not enough, it requires a background in IBS.You don't have to worry about me being a moderator of the bb anymore I am leaving and leaving you two "Experts" to it. This forum has decline drasticlly from the help it use to provide and just for these reasons here.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Eric,I really think you need help - professional.Chris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

two samll points.Eric, I believe you asked me for more specifics on what I had said. I did provide what you asked for and there is no answer.I do not now think (nor have I ever thought) you should resign as moderator. Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Chris... I also respect your opinion on the moderation, but when it comes to IBS, to my knowledge there really isn't any other therapy that has yet been proven to help IBS more than Mahoney's hypno program. Feel free to correct me if I am mistaken.True, I've read that other therapies can also be beneficial, but when something works for so many people, why knock a good thing?For me, it was not quite a panacea.... but it gave me back control of my life.Best regards, Evie


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Eric..... when you initially copied the tainted email to me, I was aghast. The reason I was aghast is because I don't believe that the tiny bit of remuneration that anyone on this board receives for helping people is anything to warrant litigation of any kind. And I guess I still feel this way. I owe you, Michael Mahoney, Marilyn and Jeff (for providing this board) for helping me to turn my life around with Mahoney's hypnotherapy program. Not only did it significantly help my IBS, it also permeated into other areas of my life, helping me to quell anxiety and fostering better focus, concentration and an overall general better feeling of wellbeing. I know that I am not alone in my feelings about Mahoney's program.I don't think the answer is to quit... I think the answer is to stay here, keep posting the great information... and to keep helping hundreds more people to heal.If other kinds of therapy can be used in conjunction with Mahoney's program or in lieu of Mahoney's program... as long as sufferers are getting relief... isn't that what really matters? Remember, ... we'll all unique. And we're also all at different stages in our lives and with our IBS. Some of us have a whole lot more going on than IBS alone. Some of us need medications on a short-term basis, some of us need CBT, some of us need biofeedback.... but the one thing that stands out that I think all of us need.... by far ..... is *H U G S* C'mon Shawn Eric.... you've come too far, worked too hard, and helped too much to give up on us now. Hang in there with us... and together we can help more people.Tom... I know that your preference and goal is for all of us to join forces here and wage the war against IBS..... not each other....Chris..... there is so little money involved that it's almost a joke to object to anyone receiving a small compensation for the wonderful help that Mahoney's program has given to so many. And Jeff needs the remuneration to help support the board.And truth be told... we probably all need professional help.........







Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually the research has been dones by Whorwell and Melissa trained with him and by Palsson on hypno but there really hasn't been research on comparing one version of hypno to another. There hasn't been any research on tapes vs. live hypnotist but in general for other conditions live hypno has been shown more effective than tapes although people might like them better. I have said over and over that Mike's tapes are great. It's also fine for people to recommend them and for Jeff to advertise them. It just becomes a problem for mike ethically when someone says as an 'expert' that they are better than other tapes or methods. Mike is a professional and nderstands this as its his license that eric puts in jeopady and he told me he would talk t eric about it but apparently eric chose to resign rather than admit he is not a clinical expert on hypnosis. the disagreement is not over Mike's tapes even though eric turns it into that. Bada


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

For shame. More than a crying shame.Moderator does not = "expert". Nor has Jeff ever even hinted that moderators were "experts". I do not believe that was ever his intention in assigning moderators. Last I looked gentlemen, this was a "SELF HELP" Forum.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

FYI: If you have a question for a Specialist , please visit the IBS Association's "Ask the Specialist" public information forum.Here's the link: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u....cgi?category=5 BQ


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanx, B.Q..... You're the one with the helpful responses.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Let see is there a pattern of Tom arguing this with regards to the word 'experts' and harassing people. Now is Kmottus's turn it seems and he is doing the same thing to her. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=034246 Nor was this ever about what treatment is "right" other then gut directed HT for IBS or CBT from a certified Specialist with CBT training for IBS and all the possible things inbetween that can help.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it's interesting you should mention that thread as if you look at the whole thing K and I settled our disagreements in an adult manner and in a way that didn't harm tallgal who is going to see her therapist and may join this forum if you can stop your shenanigans so the forum can settle down. i apologized, k apologize and we agreed to disagree.Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm not deliberately being flip here, Tom, but I'm confused. I could have sworn that somewhere you posted that the type of hypno used isn't important?but here you say:"there really hasn't been research on comparing one version of hypno to another"So then, why would it matter which mode is used?You also said:"but in general for other conditions live hypno has been shown more effective than tapes although people might like them better"I also know that studies aren't always what they're cracked up to be. Unfortunately they often reflect the politics of those initiating the studies.I also think the desired outcome of the individual being treated is what is most important. Based on the fact that IBS can exist in conjunction with a variety of other health issues, which mode of treatment they choose and which treatment is eventually the most effective could quite conceivably be a very individual thing, could it not?Sorry... I'm just dumb about this stuff, I guess.....







Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

those are good questions< Evie, but I thought everyone here was bored by the topic. There is a lot of research that shows hypnotherapy can help a lot of people with IBS. It's an individual thing but the percentage probably approaches 80%.There is also research that shows that hypnotherapy with a hypnotherpist is generally better than tapes or audios because like all types of therapy the relationship is important. This does not mean that many people don't do better on their own or with tapes.What kind of hypnotherapy is done is a very individual thing and is generally decided by the patient consulting with a hypnotherapist who has experience with the problem. It's like seeing a doctor for a consultation. I think for example, Mark saw a hypnotherapist and brought the tapes and they decided the tapes were best for him but this is really Mark's personal business?The question about what hypno is best is separate from the question about whether the therapist knows about IBS which is the question I am interested in. It's also different from the question of what will work best for a particular person. This is a question that calls for research and statistical background to answer correctly and both Dr. Palsson and Mike have told me and eric I think that it is not an appropriate question for discussion in this forum. It's best left to articles in scholarly or medical journals. But if you want an answer based on my two years of graduate statistics courses and my reading of the research literature it appears that gut-directed or gut-focused hypnotherapy is somewhat more effective than general hypnotherapy. Dr. Whorwell and Blanchard have published some books and articles on the subject but I don't think their statements are any clearer than mine, unfortunately, for you.I also have difficulty with people making assertions aout the issue if they don't have the necessary background to understand it.The question of what is best clinically is also a complicated one that requires clinical background and training, but perhaps somebody like chris would be willing to share his thoughts here.The question of what works for you individually is complicated and this forum might be a place where you can get opinions from other sufferers. But what is a problem for me and chris and others like Dr. Palsson and Mike is when you are given an opinion that sounds authoritative when it is given by someone without the research and statistical background needed to understand the research and tends to just read the abstract rather than the whole article. it's also a problem I think when this person has no clinical background. I feel like I've tried to explain this to eric over and over and he doesn't seem to understand and chooses to turn it into an imaginary personal attack on him.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

bump...


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Never bored and love a good discussion.Thanx for clarifying.I think I told you I found a psychologist/hypnotherapist here in town who might be able to help me.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I hope that helped. eric has apparently never been able to get it. How did you find this psychologist/nypnotherapist? It might help other people who are looking for help.Bada


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The HT that works on IBS is gut directed!!!!!Not just general hypnotherapy its right above from the expert!!!!! I even made it bold so you would finally get it!!!There are not all kinds of HT for IBS there is Gut Directed which has been researched for years now and targeted at the IBS as a medical and phyiscal problem." it appears that gut-directed or gut-focused hypnotherapy is somewhat more effective than general hypnotherapy."Not somewhat is more effective. The experts don't use general HT for IBS all the experts use gut directed targeted at IBS.You don't see a hypnotherapists who treats not smoking or weight loss to treat your IBS for example, you see a hypnotherapist who has the right experience with IBS and uses gut directed HT for the treatment of IBS. *Its right there in front of you and why I posted it and it is very important people know this!!* "It has become clear that some clinicians who are using highly individualized treatment approaches which deviate significantly from the empirically tested methods for example, use insight-oriented hypnotherapy approach, which is generally neither necessary nor advisable with this condition sometimes achieve much less progress and lower success rate, and may even cause exacerbation of symptoms."Your confused as you often get, that I was comparing treatments and that was never the case Period. I was always saying use gut directed as it is what is shown to work on IBS and has the highest success rates! Mike's is a little different but still focused on IBS and Gut specific and certianly been shown to work. The tapes are just an option to do in the comfort of your home among many reasons, including cost and being able to find the right hypnotherapist in the first place as in location.The HT is targeted just at IBS as a physical problem and symptoms and the physiology of IBS. "The question about what hypno is best is separate from the question about whether the therapist knows about IBS "This question is not seperate, its gut directed by a a therpists who knows about IBS and treats IBS. The therapist has to know about IBS to treat it with the right HT!!!"when you are given an opinion that sounds authoritative when it is given by someone without the research and statistical background needed to understand the research "So you come here saying your a none expert, then say your an expert, then get it mixed up and wrong.That's why I post the information from the experts!!! Unbeliveable


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

fine. now that you are no longer talking as an expert we can talk about this. It seems like you are coming back to the forum so you have a right to an opinion just like everyone else does. The problem is that you don't have the background in statistics and research to be able to make the staements you make here. What is your background to make a statement like this: "The HT is targeted just at IBS as a physical problem and symptoms and the physiology of IBS." I have told you that calling me "stupid" is inappropriate behavior for a moderator. If you are returning as a member I'm willing to trade names with you but I don't like sinking to that level.Bada


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

""The HT is targeted just at IBS as a physical problem and symptoms and the physiology of IBS." Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome.Spiller RC.Department of Gastroenterology, University Hospital, Derby Road, Nottingham NG7 2UH, UK. robin.spiller###nottingham.ac.ukIrritable bowel syndrome IBS is an extremely common cause of consultation, and at present is diagnosed on the basis of symptoms and a few simple exclusion tests. Exclusion diets can be successful, but many patients have already attempted and failed such treatments before consulting. Anxiety and somatization may be an important driver of consultation. Patients' concerns should be understood and addressed. Those with prominent psychiatric disease may benefit from psychotherapy. *Hypnotherapy benefits symptoms in those without psychologic disturbance, but its availability is limited.* Antidepressants are effective in improving both mood and IBS symptoms globally, and the evidence is particularly good for tricyclic antidepressants. Although antispasmodics are currently the most commonly prescribed drugs, most responses 75% are due to the placebo effect and not specific to the drug. Bulk laxatives such as ispaghula can increase stool frequency and help pain, but bloating may be aggravated. Loperamide is effective treatment for urgency and loose stools, but less effective for bloating and pain. 5-HT 3 antagonists such as alosetron improve urgency, stool consistency, and pain in diarrhea-predominant-IBS. The 5-HT(4) agonist tegaserod shows modest benefit in constipation-predominant IBS, improving stool frequency, consistency, and bloating as well as global improvement. There are many new drugs, such as cholecystokinin, neurokinin, and corticotropin receptor antagonists, in development.PMID: 12846942"Hypnotherapy benefits symptoms in those without psychologic disturbance, but its availability is limited. Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2003 Mar 1;17 5:635-42. Related Articles, Links Gut-focused hypnotherapy normalizes disordered rectal sensitivity in patients with irritable bowel syndrome.Lea R, Houghton LA, Calvert EL, Larder S, Gonsalkorale WM, Whelan V, Randles J, Cooper P, Cruickshanks P, Miller V, Whorwell PJ.Academic Department of Medicine, University Hospital of South Manchester, UK.BACKGROUND: We have previously shown that hypnotherapy alters rectal sensitivity in some patients with irritable bowel syndrome. However, this previous study used incremental volume distension of a latex balloon, which might be susceptible to subject response bias and might compromise the assessment of compliance. In addition, the study group was symptomatically rather than physiologically defined. AIM: To assess the effect of hypnotherapy on rectal sensitivity in hypersensitive, hyposensitive and normally sensitive irritable bowel syndrome patients using a distension technique barostat that addresses these technical issues. METHODS: Twenty-three irritable bowel syndrome Rome I patients aged 24-72 years were assessed before and after 12 weeks of hypnotherapy in terms of rectal sensitivity, symptomatology, anxiety and depression. Normal values for sensitivity were established in 17 healthy volunteers aged 20-55 years). RESULTS: Compared with controls, 10 patients were hypersensitive, seven hyposensitive and six normally sensitive before treatment. Following hypnotherapy, the mean pain sensory threshold increased in the hypersensitive group P = 0.04 and decreased in the hyposensitive group, although the latter failed to reach statistical significance P = 0.19). Normal sensory perception was unchanged. Sensory improvement in the hypersensitive patients tended to correlate with a reduction in abdominal pain r = 0.714, P = 0.07. CONCLUSION: Hypnotherapy improves abnormal sensory perception in irritable bowel syndrome, leaving normal sensation unchanged.PMID: 1264151Just as a few examples."Gut-focused hypnotherapy normalizes disordered rectal sensitivity in patients with irritable bowel syndrome."


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Why all the fuss?What everyone is saying, which is true, is that there is a distinction between general relaxation scripts VS ones that are "gut directed".In a relaxation script there's the suggestion of general calmness, being at peace ( which we all should do in this forum, it seems) with one's self. perhaps even addressing an emotional issue and resolving it, again to get peace.In a script for IBS, not only is the relaxation emphasized, but specific metaphors are used which are "gut directed". An idea of slowing down a piece of machinery (representing the digestive system) as it pertains to IBS-D or speeding it up for IBS-C.With the overall suggestion that the client is in control of his/her system.This is what the experts claim as the difference between the two.There is no different types of hypnosis. Hypnosis is an altered state of consciousness. There are different induction methods and different types of scripts. In a live setting, the client can be assessed properly for the best type of induction method to use. Plus, different issues relating to anxiety or stress can be specifically addressed.In a tape recorded version - the induction uses a progressive relaxation generic script, with the idea that it will produce this "trance" in the majority of listeners - not all, but the majority. A taped version will again in a generic way, try to address the common symptoms of IBS as it can't be specific as no one is in front of you.The study that "Bada" was referring to, compared the overall results of "taped" scripts VS a live session, and there was improvements with a live session.Prerecorded tapes offer significant benefits in cost and convenience VS a live session, that's all. Some people will prefer never to see a hypnotist in person and that's fine. The tapes are ideal for this candidate.But maybe clients with other issues that need to be addressed first, that generic scripts will not resolve, will consider going to a hypnotist.Enough of the bashing, please. Lets close this thread and move onto something productive.


----------

